# Hi everyone!



## Zeny (Apr 18, 2018)

I’m back! How are things during my break from this forum?


----------



## Tames D (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh, you were gone?


----------



## Zeny (Apr 19, 2018)

Only for a moment


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 19, 2018)

howdy


----------



## zzj (Apr 21, 2018)

Why are you back? Guess it must be really boring now that no one around you can match your skill...


----------



## Zeny (Apr 21, 2018)

I miss my old friends here


----------



## Buka (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi Zeny.


----------

